# Started The Pallet Wood Shed...



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 3, 2012)

After hemming and hawing for a day and a half I finally started the wood shed today.



This is what the space it's going in looked like this morning, about a cord of wood, a kindling pile, and some random small pieces...


A trip to work to get some pallets...


Lay out the floor.


First level of pallets going up.


Second level going up.


It's pretty ugly!
I was thinking about leaving it just pallets until my wife saw how ugly it really is, so we'll (I'll) be covering them with plywood...

Next weekend I put on the roof and then some plywood for the walls and a layer of paint...
I'll post more pictures when I do.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Sep 3, 2012)

some guys get all worked up about looks, for me it's both purpose (first) and looks (second). No matter, your wood will be organized, dry and out of the elements.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 3, 2012)

I kind of like how it looks with pallets, would look better once roof line is on even if its just a slant roof. The bonus of the pallets is that you will get air flow into the shed that way.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 3, 2012)

im also guesing that you kids have out grown that turtle sandbox, at least i hope so!


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 3, 2012)

I see in that second to the last pic that you even have your plastic sword out! haha


----------



## Capt (Sep 3, 2012)

Great start!  I like it with just the pallets, but I guess it's smart to listen to the wife sometimes.


----------



## Dave_B (Sep 3, 2012)

Good use of pallets.  What's the most pallets you've had on the roof of your car?


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 3, 2012)

Dave_B said:


> Good use of pallets. What's the most pallets you've had on the roof of your car?


 
The most I've had is 5, the roof rack is probably only rated to 100 lbs. so I don't want to push it too much.

The "wood shed" as I call it is actually a tree house/castle/pirate ship to my 5 and 2 year old kids...

I might mess around with some nicer looking pallets for the top front, I'm sure that would help the aesthetics of the whole project as well.

I would like to keep it open for air flow and my wife doesn't mind that much, she has an MA in Environmental Leadership so she can't complain about me recycling!


----------



## Dave_B (Sep 3, 2012)

Yeah I wouldn't test it out too much more.  Like you said, you could dress up the front and leave the sides and back the way it is for airflow.  I'm sure your kids love helping out dad with his latest project.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't think it looks bad at all!  I would definitely be leaving the sides open to let the air through it, I'd make some framework for the roof and use metal roofing if it were me.  As for the looks, maybe get some outdoor deck stain to make it palatable for the Mrs.?  I'd love to have a shed around my stack!


----------



## bogydave (Sep 3, 2012)

I like it.
Great recycling of pallets.
Great air circulation.
Great price.
If it keep your wood dry & out of the rain & snow, a great build!
A roof & a little dressing up & it will look even better. (Full of wood it'll look fantastic! )

Pallet Pete will be proud


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 4, 2012)

Make the wife happy and you'll also like the results.


----------



## infinitymike (Sep 4, 2012)

A coat of paint and it will Beautiful!


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm taking off the 4 pallets on the front and replacing them with 4 identical ones, that will go a long way towards "churchin'" her up...

On another note, look what the child care center down the street from my work was kind enough to leave out for me:


I had seen part of a maple tree down when I was leaving last night, it was pouring rain so I called to find out if it was spoken for, they said it was earlier but that it was now on a first come first serve basis!  As it was raining so hard (and at that point I was already halfway home) I decided it would be safe to wait until this morning.
I got there bright and early (ok, before sunrise, I start work at 6am)  and was pleased to discover the main part was already cut into 18" pieces...
This is all I could fit in my car this morning (probably pushing it) so I'm planning on grabbing some more tomorrow, it's supposed to rain all day today as well so I doubt anyone else will be grabbing it...


The "lowrider"...


----------



## infinitymike (Sep 5, 2012)

When it rains it pours. Even more reason to build that shed. Nice scrounge.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 6, 2012)

Round 2 at my little honey hole:


They're all at least 6 feet long and I got another 6 or so big rounds.
Pretty much cleans up all of the pieces I could handle, mostly just lots and lots of branches left...


----------



## CageMaster (Sep 6, 2012)

glad to see i'm not the only one up bright and early.....well its not very bright here yet and it could have been a lil earlier i guess.....but well done again this morning none the less


----------



## TimJ (Sep 6, 2012)

that poor old little red car is taken a beating


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 6, 2012)

TimJ said:


> that poor old little red car is taken a beating


 
I'm getting a promotion and raise in the next month or so and I'm trading her in for a pickup. 

Shhh, don't tell her though, I need her to get me to work and back for a few more weeks...


----------



## TimJ (Sep 6, 2012)

are you saying Shhh, don't tell the car she's going
or are you saying Shhh don't tell the wife I'm getting me a truck.


----------



## smokinj (Sep 6, 2012)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> After hemming and hawing for a day and a half I finally started the wood shed today.
> View attachment 73117
> 
> This is what the space it's going in looked like this morning, about a cord of wood, a kindling pile, and some random small pieces...
> ...


 
Kinda gives redneck a make over!  But I like it!


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 6, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Kinda gives redneck a make over!


 
Oh you should see the plans I have for this weekend!

We received a coffee roaster in a massive crate last year and the crate has been sitting disassembled in our warehouse for over a year now, all of the pieces are the EXACT size I need to cover the front and side walls with and she'll be real perty!  

I'm going to leave the back (which is blocked by trees and a fence so my neighbors won't have to look at it) open and there will be the front door and two triangular shaped spaces on the sides as well as the bottom for air flow. 

I figure I'm going to have to spend about $100 total on corrugated metal for the roof and a box of screws...

More pictures to come!


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 6, 2012)

Wood in a car yall folks are crazy, no way i would pile wood in my good car like that!! Get an $800 truck or a HF $300 trailer and $100 trailer hitch!!


----------



## TimJ (Sep 6, 2012)

all of these improvized wood sheds are making the hearth.com members think outside the box


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 6, 2012)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> I'm getting a promotion and raise in the next month or so and I'm trading her in for a pickup.
> 
> Shhh, don't tell her though, I need her to get me to work and back for a few more weeks...


 
Congratulations on the promotion!


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 6, 2012)

I think the shed looks fine, like Scotty said once its done you can slap some brown stain on it and it'll look ten times better.  I found out you slide 2 x 4's inside the pallets and extend it to the adjacent ones it holds them together better. I started building one but didnt like the spot it was so I tore it down and just made some long racks with covers. Better use of my limited space.


----------



## etiger2007 (Sep 6, 2012)

Good deal post pics when your done please


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 9, 2012)

Only the roof and some paint left....




Put a tarp over it for now, it's a little over half full with 1.5 cords of wood.


Got the side panels from work for free 


Time to watch some football while my wife and mother in law have a heated discussion in the kitchen, avoiding that one like the plague!


----------



## Nickolai (Sep 15, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> Wood in a car yall folks are crazy, no way i would pile wood in my good car like that!! Get an $800 truck or a HF $300 trailer and $100 trailer hitch!!


 
Reminds me of a conversation at work a few weeks back...

Joe: Hey, Jerry, have you seen the new Porsche yet?

Jerry: Can you put firewood in it?

Joe: Nevermind...


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Sep 19, 2012)

We had very strong winds last night and on my way in I was excited to see if the rest of that maple was still standing...
It's not!  I've never been so excited for a tree to be blown over.
I'm going to call the child care center later this morning and see if the rest of it can be left for me to pick up.
Pictures to follow of course!


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 19, 2012)

Cross Cut Saw said:


> We had very strong winds last night and on my way in I was excited to see if the rest of that maple was still standing...
> It's not! I've never been so excited for a tree to be blown over.
> I'm going to call the child care center later this morning and see if the rest of it can be left for me to pick up.
> Pictures to follow of course!


 
HehHeh . . . I was half wondering if I should have drove in with the truck this morning to pick up any scrounges. In the end I opted to be a fair weather scrounger and save on gas . . . drove the Accord instead . . . but I will keep an eye out while I am out . . . in case there are any pickings for tomorrow.

Good luck with the maple!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2012)

Hopefully it is built where you can replace those pallets under the wood. If they are on the ground ya got about two to three years before they rot from moisture in the ground.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Jan 1, 2013)

Pallet Pete gives this the Pallet A+ Rating  Nice Job very effective ! Dont be surprised if some pallets come up missing. 

Pete


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Jan 1, 2013)

It's almost empty! 
It held just over 2 1/2 cords according to the calculators and I moved a face cord out of it today and onto my rack on the back porch.
I think I might just break down and cough up some dough for some kiln dried wood and let the stuff that has been stacked since May sit there until next fall when it will be really ready to go.

I never did put any metal roofing on, the whole thing cost me $50 so I didn't see the point in spending real dough on a roof for the thing.  I have a tarp on it that fits perfect and the wood has been nice and dry all season inside so I guess it works...


----------



## 69911e (Jan 2, 2013)

Use this for a wood hauler instead.


----------



## Gasifier (Jan 2, 2013)

Nice job on that cross cut. I am always thinking safety. Did you use some heavy screws in certain areas of that shed. I can tell you from experience a lot of the screws they sell today aren't worth a chit. I have gone back and backed some of them out and put heavier deck screws in their place to be sure things held together. Do not want to see something falling over and having a bunch more work to do because of cheap screws. And I have little kids like you. Keep them little buggers safe man. Again. Nice work. I like the way it looks. A metal roof added would be nicer than the tarp. Big storms will be coming sooner or later. Metal roof man.


----------

